# Air flo spreader info and parts



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok I just got a 8 foot steel v box spreader for only $240.00 and I want to get some things back to stock.
They took off the electric throttle control and I want to replace it. it's a briggs motor and I was wounder if these are sold at the local small motor shops or not?

Also any have a owner manule for this so I can make all the ajustment on it.

Any info will be great also it's around a 2002 model that was stored indoors for the past 2 years.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

*try jc madigan in harvard ma*

or try brake and clutch in salem ma


----------



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

check out http://www.centralparts.com/Default.aspx they have alot of parts there


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/plowparts/p36.pg

john


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

*Give this a shot*

http://www.ealandscapesupply.com


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

I beleive they can also email you the user manuals for the air flo spreaders as well.
They also have a large inventory of universal and OEM replacement parts....Cheapest ive found on the net with fabulous service.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

CARDOCTOR;327717 said:


> http://www.angelos-supplies.com/plowparts/p36.pg
> 
> john


I got some parts from them and the prices on some stuff was lower then it was on the web.
I got the controler they list on the web for 85.00 for only 69.00
A local place near me wanted 140.00.
Now if the local place has a price closer to this I would have just gone there but WOW.

Also anyone have a photo of the throttle controller setup I'm trying to set this up but I don't have anything to go by.

I also stopped by the local Fisher dealer as the throttle pin looks the same for there spreaders and mine but they want 30 to 40 bucks for this 6 doller part they are crazy.
Well thanks for all your help so far.

Dan


----------

